# Runaway chi....



## *Tiffany* (Sep 27, 2005)

I was up at mcdonalds this morning sitting in my car eating before going to class when i see this little dog run through this wooded type area.







so of course i get out of the car bc i knew it was a chi. so anyways i saw another lady trying to get the dog and it just ran further so that lady ended up leaving. well a few seconds later the little chi came back out and so i got out of my car to see if she would come to me bc it was right near a very busy street. so i got some bacon lol bc thats all i had, but she didnt even care about the food she jumped right in my arms lol. i had no idea what i was going to do but she was really cute lol. so i was sitting there for a min bc i didnt know what to do with her lol she did have a collar on. so i see these teenage girls comming out of mcdonalds and they start looking around do i figured they were looking for the dog. so i got out and turns out it was her dog...the idiots left their car window open while inside mcdonalds and she jupmed out of the car ugh...a part of me wishes i could have kept her bc owners like that dont deserve pets







. so that was my exciting adventure for today lol


----------



## *Chloe* (Feb 6, 2006)

lucky u were there........people like that dont deserve to have animals - its not hard to shut a window or for one of them to stay with the dog is it


----------



## *Tiffany* (Sep 27, 2005)

yea thats what i thought too..my first reaction though was how sad i would be if someone took my dog, i easliy could have just taken her home and not even have asked them if it was their dog. but i wouldnt want someone to do that to me. now though i wished i would have kept her lol, only bc im afraid it could happen again but with a worse outcome.


----------



## *Nikki* (Jun 25, 2006)

I most likely would feel the same way i rarely leave china or cuder in the car and if i do i leave the window down only enough so that they dont over heat but never to where they could get out. Some people lack common sence I would have took the dog i bet in fear that if it happend again the dog would get hit my a car or somthing but as you said i wouldnt want someone to take my dog home.


----------



## Emilyyy (Jun 7, 2006)

Some people are so frustrating.
I wish people like that would learn how to take care of their own pets.


----------



## *Chloe* (Feb 6, 2006)

*Tiffany* said:


> yea thats what i thought too..my first reaction though was how sad i would be if someone took my dog, i easliy could have just taken her home and not even have asked them if it was their dog. but i wouldnt want someone to do that to me. now though i wished i would have kept her lol, only bc im afraid it could happen again but with a worse outcome.


i can understand ....i think cuz u saw them looking for the dog it was right to give it back maybe they would have learnt their lesson (although i suppose people like that dont really care) but its harsh to take someones dog ... a very tough situation.... u did the right thing the chi was lucky u were there


----------



## *Tiffany* (Sep 27, 2005)

im hoping they learned their lesson bc that dog could have easily ran the other way and got hit immediately, i was more surprised that she came right to me and wasnt scared. most chis i know like oscar would run away from a stranger but she acted like she knew who i was already, it was very cute, that also tempted me hehe


----------



## JoJos_Mom (Dec 24, 2005)

wow what a morning! I hope the owners will be more responsible in the future!


----------



## Emilyyy (Jun 7, 2006)

"im hoping they learned their lesson bc that dog could have easily ran the other way and got hit immediately, i was more surprised that she came right to me and wasnt scared. most chis i know like oscar would run away from a stranger but she acted like she knew who i was already, it was very cute, that also tempted me hehe"

Well good thing you were there.
You pretty much saved the little guys life:]


----------



## *Tiffany* (Sep 27, 2005)

it was a little girl chi, she was white with red/orange patches and shortcoat..sooo cute!!  i think thats a sign i need to get a girl chi now lol yea right sean would never let me hehe


----------



## Alisha (Mar 11, 2005)

Aww so glad you saved her Tiffany  She sounds like she had Mia colors.


----------



## *Tiffany* (Sep 27, 2005)

thanks alisha, actually she did have the exact same coloring as mia, but short haired....its hard to describe that color lol


----------



## Alisha (Mar 11, 2005)

We say Mias red is like a cow it just looks so diff that's the only way to describe it :lol:


----------



## Pookypeds (Jun 20, 2006)

Glad you caught her...she could have gotten killed! One time, my husband and I were out at Walmart, and this car near us had a little white dog (looked like a maltese,maybe) in the car with all the windows rolled up. And yes, it was hot out. We were in the store maybe a half hour. It was there when we first arrived, and there when we left. We had an appt. to be elsewhere pretty quick, so I couldn't do anything about it. I wonder at times if that little dog is okay now. I hate it when others don't seem to care about their pets, or are really careless if not stupid!!!


----------



## lecohen (Feb 13, 2005)

Good on you for catching the poor chi...You def did the right thing giving it back though.

Dogs instinctively know who are good though, that's why she came to you


----------



## CryBles (Aug 29, 2006)

there used to be this beagle that lived down the road from us.. and she used to get loose as a puppy and would come to our house .. like a daily thing.. we'd get off of work and "Presley" would be sitting on our doorsteps... We'd carry her back home.. eventually the lady got sick of this.. so she gave Presley to these people a few blocks away.. they changed her name to "Precious".. well.. I continued to call her "Presley" because she would always come back to our place.. even after being rehomed... well.. after like a week straight of me returning her to her new home and them claiming they checked our house.. I ended up calling the cops.. turns out that Presley had been growling at our neighbors and tried to bite a neighbor.. so I had took her into our house until the cops could get her because I was sick of returning her home.. only to have her back at our house the next day.. So when the cop came I went in the house.. I picked her up and carried her outside... but, when I handed her over to the cop she attacked him... luckily her bites missed.. but, he was like "well I"m gonna check and see if she belongs to these people at the end of the road" .. I just let him think that is where she belonged because I knew otherwise.. 

I am unsure where she is now.. but, I know she's not with her 2nd owners because I'm pretty sure that after they got their puppies outta her they didn't want her anymore and that is why she was loose for a week straight.. I am just glad that she got out of that home.. and hopefuly got spayed so that she doesn't have to go through that stuff again.. I thought that was a load of poo.. they had her for less than a year.. and had already started breeding her... 


But, anywho.. everytime that my neighbor (presleys first owner) gets a dog.. they always end up coming to my house.. I've had numerous dogs taken away from her... this last time the cops told her that if they get one more complaint .. they are gonna make sure she can't own any more animals... (I had way too much at that point in time.. her dog which was a huge puppy.. tried attacking Crystal.. and I got in the middle and got all scratched up and so I returned the dog home and then called the cops.. they said next time she's loose... if I catch her.. keep her and call em.. so I did) The lady claimed that the dog opens the door by herself.. but, whatever..

They got a new dog now.. this one hasn't been allowed loose.. (this is like her 6th dog in 2 years)

Anyways.. enough rambling...


----------



## ellad (Jun 3, 2006)

It sounds like all ended well for the little chi and that you found her owners.
I would not be so hard on the owners since they are teens - they probably did not anticipate the dog jumping out the car window. At least they had a sense to leave the window open - worse the dog could have been trapped inside a hot vehicle. I am sure they have learned their lesson and will not leave the window open so wide.


----------



## ilovebambam (Jun 16, 2006)

awww thats sweet of you for helping her!!! was she in good health?


----------



## AEROMarley1983 (Sep 12, 2005)

People just don't think. Tito slipped out the door as I was walking outside one day and chased a guy on a bike down the road. I thought I was going to die!! Luckily I caught him before any cars came by. My boys are ALWAYS on leashes in the back yard. It sucks, but you just never know what might happen!


----------



## *Tiffany* (Sep 27, 2005)

ilovebambam said:


> awww thats sweet of you for helping her!!! was she in good health?


yes she seemed to be healthy and normal im not sure if i would have given her back if i saw she was realy skinny or sick bc then they really dont need a dog


----------



## ilovebambam (Jun 16, 2006)

*Tiffany* said:


> yes she seemed to be healthy and normal im not sure if i would have given her back if i saw she was realy skinny or sick bc then they really dont need a dog


 thats good she was in good health! kudos to you again!!!


----------



## *Tiffany* (Sep 27, 2005)

aww thanks so much!


----------

